# Need help tackling the NFL issue...



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Vinyl Freak and I are working on this but need some help. I will continually edit this OP with our current problem with what we need your help for.

Feel free to hit us up on Freenode / #fixvzwsso

Problem #1: What VZW files/apps do we REALLY need?

Fact 1: NFL works on DInc CM7
Fact 2: NFL does not work on TBolt CM7

Theory 1: NFL requires some VZW files to exist. We thought we knew which ones were needed (based on the TiBu backup-from-Sense/restore-to-AOSP temporary work-around that expires after a short period of time).

Problem to solve: According to Theory 1, we must manually install/copy the SSO apk on the TBolt. Is this required on the DInc? If not, is it already there? If not, we need a theory for WHY. If it's already there, we need a theory for HOW it got there because CM7 clearly did not put it there. And if the NFL app put it there, then we need a theory for why the NFL app does NOT put it on the TBolt.

For solving this current problem, it'd be great to have somebody with a DInc on VZW to help us out.


----------



## jcporter80 (Jun 6, 2011)

I have my wife DInc that I can try to use (if she will let me). From what I can see the sso does not exist on her device. All i did was install the NFL app and it works. This also includes video. Slayher maintains both CM7 branches. He might know what is going on too.


----------



## vinylfreak89 (Jun 20, 2011)

already have what we need... thanks for the offer tho... feel free to come in the channel to check out progress.


----------



## jcporter80 (Jun 6, 2011)

Will do. If you need anything just hit me up.


----------

